# Conseil : synchro vidéos Mac et iPad



## PHILTI (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'à présent, je montais mes vidéos avec iMovie, avant de les importer dans iPhoto pour les classer (tags etc). Le souci, c'est la synchro médiocre avec iPad, les vidéos viennent bugger la synchro et mélanger des photos (vu avec assistance Apple).

Du coup, je décoche la synchro des vidéos entre iPhoto sur Mac et iPad.
Mais comment faire avec les vidéos, comment me conseillez vous de les gérer ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## PHILTI (10 Mars 2012)

Pas de retour ?


----------



## PHILTI (10 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de trouver.

Après le montage, clic droit sur le projet pour publier dans iTunes.
Ensuite, synchro Mac et iPad, et la video apparait dans les films.

PH


----------

